# First bacon belly , wet brined POPS



## buckinducks (Apr 15, 2016)

Trying out my 1st belly on a new traeger. 
Currently sitting in pops brine 












image.jpeg



__ buckinducks
__ Apr 15, 2016





Have a 2nd smaller chunk sitting on top. Going to try some heavy pepper on that piece maybe even move it to a ziplock with more spices in the brine. Any suggestions ?

Plan is to put on traeger on smoke setting for a few hours then a bit higher to reach 150it. Would love Your opinion on smoker settings? Very little experience with a pellet grill. 

Have 2 weeks to make changes to the plan. for now it's sitting safely in pops brine. Stay tuned


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2016)

My secret for bacon.......... 2 oz. Maple extract in a gal. of brine. You'll believe the bacon was cured with maple syrup or maple sugar.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 15, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> My secret for bacon.......... 2 oz. Maple extract in a gal. of brine. You'll believe the bacon was cured with maple syrup or maple sugar.



Gonna try this.   Thanks


----------



## 3montes (Apr 16, 2016)

Did my first bacon a few weeks back using Pop's wet brine. Followed the instructions to the T and was happy with the results for a first time effort. I brined for 19 days and then sat in the fridge for 3 days to air dry before hitting the smoker. Smoked using maple wood at 120 to 140 for about 6 or 7 hours. Spiced one with cracked black pepper but I should have layed it on heavier. Spiced 2 pieces with a maple garlic blend I get from the spice house. Excellent stuff for bacon. Sweetness of maple sugar with a little garlic kick. Turned out very good and smokey! One piece was pretty fatty and once sliced the pieces had too much fat so next time I will trim a little if need be.

My second attempt will be going in the brine/cure today. Thinking about what I can do to add a little twist to the brine. I like the maple syrup extract idea but I don't have any on hand. I'm thinking peppercorns, bay leaves maybe? Substitute some water with apple juice maybe? Do you run the risk of getting a ropy brine by adding to many other ingredients? Are you better off keeping the brine simple and adding flavor through spices and smoke after the brine/cure process?


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 16, 2016)

3montes said:


> Did my first bacon a few weeks back using Pop's wet brine. Followed the instructions to the T and was happy with the results for a first time effort. I brined for 19 days and then sat in the fridge for 3 days to air dry before hitting the smoker. Smoked using maple wood at 120 to 140 for about 6 or 7 hours. Spiced one with cracked black pepper but I should have layed it on heavier. Spiced 2 pieces with a maple garlic blend I get from the spice house. Excellent stuff for bacon. Sweetness of maple sugar with a little garlic kick. Turned out very good and smokey! One piece was pretty fatty and once sliced the pieces had too much fat so next time I will trim a little if need be.
> 
> My second attempt will be going in the brine/cure today. Thinking about what I can do to add a little twist to the brine. I like the maple syrup extract idea but I don't have any on hand. I'm thinking peppercorns, bay leaves maybe? Substitute some water with apple juice maybe? Do you run the risk of getting a ropy brine by adding to many other ingredients? Are you better off keeping the brine simple and adding flavor through spices and smoke after the brine/cure process?


His brine instructions said 10-14 days , I was hoping to go 12-13 then air dry for 1-2 that would leave me smoking on a Saturday or Sunday. Any reason you went extra 5 days ?

Also about fat, it's supposed to be skin off, the meat side looks good, but the other side is solid fat. Should I be scoring it with a knife to allow the brine to work its way in the other side ?


----------



## 3montes (Apr 16, 2016)

I believe you can go up to 45 days using Pops brine which is part of the beauty of it. My schedule changed so I just left it in the brine the extra couple days. I just finished putting mine in the brine buckets and in the fridge. I trimmed some of the fat this time but these bellies were better than first ones I had and I did no trimming on them at all but I should have. I had two bellies so I got two seperate brine buckets going. I did a little experimentation. One bucket I used bottled water. We have one of those office coolers in the house with the 5 gallon jugs on top. I use 2 gallons of water for each belly because I want to be certain there is enough to submerge the belly. In that bucket I also added some peppercorns and a couple bay leaves. No particular reason it's what just sounded good at the moment.

The second bucket was just straight water out of the tap and no spices. See what happens.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Apr 16, 2016)

if you want the BEST maple extract check out Mapleine (http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crescent-Mapleine-Imitation-Maple-Flavor-2-fl-oz-Pack-of-6/29473368)

My mom only used it for making maple sugar when I was a kid (too poor for any store bought stuff) and I've used it for over 40 years.....use a tablespoon per gallon in my maple brown sugar bacon....   works great    













mapleine.jpg



__ torp3t3d0
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2016)

I just use Pops brine with added gran garlic, gran onion, CBP, 1/4 cup each.

I also rub the belly before smoking with the same GOP.

Al


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 21, 2016)

Going on 7 days so far now, plan is to take out next Friday, air dry in fridge until Sunday smoke. 
My first wet cure process but
 Color of belly seems to look good still , kind of bland looking or losing colour best way I could describe it. No funny smells or smell at all for that matter so I'll assume everything is working as it should


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup.  Bland is normal for a wet cure.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I just use Pops brine with added gran garlic, gran onion, CBP, 1/4 cup each.
> 
> I also rub the belly before smoking with the same GOP.
> 
> Al


I'm looking at two different posts from Pops with his basic recipe. One calls for Sea Salt and one calls for non-iodized table salt..(?)

What do you use, Al?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> I'm looking at two different posts from Pops with his basic recipe. One calls for Sea Salt and one calls for non-iodized table salt..(?)
> 
> What do you use, Al?


I use pickling salt, but Kosher salt will work too.

Or any salt that is non-iodized.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I use pickling salt, but Kosher salt will work too.
> 
> Or any salt that is non-iodized.
> 
> Al


Thanks. I'll just use whatever I have the most of :-)

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Thanks. I'll just use whatever I have the most of :-)
> 
> Dan


If you use the pickling salt, I reduce the amount by approx. 20%. Pickling salt is about weight and not volumme. Its a finer grind so you get more salt per a dry measure. It does dissolve far easier though.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> If you use the pickling salt, I reduce the amount by approx. 20%. Pickling salt is about weight and not volumme. Its a finer grind so you get more salt per a dry measure. It does dissolve far easier though.


Thanks, Foam. I think I'll go with Sea Salt. I don't care for too much salty taste...


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Thanks, Foam. I think I'll go with Sea Salt. I don't care for too much salty taste...


You just have to adjust for it. Its all I every use because it dissolves so easy.


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ buckinducks
__ Apr 29, 2016






Took it out of brine to dry, realizing now I probably should have rinsed them. Will go do that. Smoke on Sunday


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 30, 2016)

Well test fried a little piece today, although it doesn't taste excacty like bacon yet it was very sugary, almost tasted caramalized. I believe once it's smoked it will be very good.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2016)

buckinducks said:


> Well test fried a little piece today, although it doesn't taste excacty like bacon yet it was very sugary, almost tasted caramalized. I believe once it's smoked it will be very good.



Patience, buck! [emoji]128521[/emoji]
I'm putting my first try at bacon in the brine today, so I'm watching this.
How are you planning to smoke it?

Dan


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 30, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Patience, buck! [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> I'm putting my first try at bacon in the brine today, so I'm watching this.
> How are you planning to smoke it?
> 
> Dan



Well trying a first "smoke" on new Treager, it has worked well grilling so far but has a smoke setting I've yet to try. So putting it on smoke and hoping it won't get to hot to quick. Smoking to it of 150


----------



## wazzuqer (Apr 30, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the finished bacon slabs..


----------



## buckinducks (May 1, 2016)

Are my temps going to be to high ? 
Smoke was going above 200 , going to see if it will hold 180, is that to hot ? 












image.jpeg



__ buckinducks
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## buckinducks (May 1, 2016)

Well.. 180 was even higher, only 66 degrees outside and unit in the shade. Thought it should hold temps better. Maybe a Treager expert can confirm ?












image.jpeg



__ buckinducks
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## buckinducks (May 1, 2016)

Well shut the unit off, currently cold smoking with amnps


----------



## smokeymose (May 1, 2016)

I'm afraid I don't know a thing about pellet smokers. Maybe just the heat from the ampns will give you some heat.


----------



## buckinducks (May 1, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ buckinducks
__ May 1, 2016





Well turned out okay I think, cold smoked for a few hours then up to 150

I assumed smoke would hold less than 180, but it does climb over 225. I guess this is a good thing for doing stuff like ribs or brisket


----------



## smokeymose (May 4, 2016)

Looks like bacon to me!
:points:


----------



## buckinducks (May 4, 2016)

It turned out great. 2 rows of smoke from the amps and pops brine w/ .5 ounce of maple exctract. 
Taste is a good combo of smokey and sweet. Not salty at all which is good. 
Will definetely do it again


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2016)

buckinducks said:


> It turned out great. 2 rows of smoke from the amps and pops brine w/ .5 ounce of maple exctract.
> Taste is a good combo of smokey and sweet. Not salty at all which is good.
> Will definetely do it again


Mmmmmm.... maple!


----------



## doug in alaska (May 15, 2016)

You'll be able to smoke at a cooler temp with your Traeger if you adjust the 'P' setting to '4'.


----------



## buckinducks (May 16, 2016)

Doug in Alaska said:


> You'll be able to smoke at a cooler temp with your Traeger if you adjust the 'P' setting to '4'.


I looked this up but there is no button on the control panel


----------



## doug in alaska (May 16, 2016)

It's a small hole just to the right of the digital temperature reading display.  You'll need a something small such as a paperclip to make the adjustment.  Be sure to set your 'P' setting back to '2' (the original setting) when you are finished with your bacon.


----------

